# NVD - Nice-Vend Ltd



## System (31 August 2018)

Nice-Vend's primary business objective is the manufacture and supply of fully automated stand-alone vending machines (quinzee Machines), which use Nice-Vend’s proprietary technology to prepare and serve on-demand, assortments of flavoured textured frozen beverages (Textured Frozen Beverages).

Nice-Vend not only manufactures proprietary quinzee Machines, it also offers a variety of different flavours for use in their machines. These flavours are called FLAKES™. FLAKES™ are the essence used to make the quinzee servings, and Nice-Vend has the ability to provide an unprecedented variety of flavours, including protein beverages, specialty teas, real fruit content and low-calorie, sugar-free beverage varieties.

Currently, the business derives its revenue from the sale and operation of quinzee machines globally, from the sale of FLAKES™, and from operating certain other vending machines.

The Company has secured several pilot programmes with potential customers varying from medium-sized to large corporations, across multiple market segments. In particular, a few of these pilots involve 'white-labeling' their quinzee Machines to enable certain global brands to offer their product as Textured Frozen Beverages in new and innovative market segments.

It is anticipated that NVD will list on the ASX during October 2018.

https://www.nicevend.com


----------

